# 2 free multi-colored Apple window clings!



## MDLarson (Mar 18, 2002)

I just came across 2 of these babies in my drawer.  I've already got one in the back window of our Taurus and Camry, so I really don't need (or want) to put more stickers on.

So if somebody wants an old-school Apple window-cling, let's hear the best argument!  Heck, I'll even mail 'em out for free.

I wonder how many people will be clamouring over these collectibles...  (Apple ceased to give these out for free when Steve Jobs returned to make Apple profitable again)


*Note:*
They aren't on the original paper back, but they'll still stick to glass if you breath on them.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh me! choose me!

I would love to have one of those. I could put it in my dorm window and proclaim my alliance to the whole campus.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 18, 2002)

would love one why not.


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

i say give one to koelling, he has a great reason. but get it to him fast before the school year is over !!!

as for eric, i would hold out for someone who is passionate about wanting it. my guess is that 2 days after he got it, eric would be posting for direcctions on how to use it. 2 weeks later he would complain that the apple is set the wrong way for the glass he wants to use it on. 3 weeks later he would be complaining that it is not the same apple that is used as a logo today. he will ask "WHY" did you send him an outdated apple logo? And he will complain because now all his NY friends think he is gay because of the rainbow colors. but he didn't think of that before he asked you to send it. he will then post asking where he can get one of the new style apple stickons. or else beg somebody else to send him one.

 

There was a time i would have loved one of those. i really like the nice white ones that came with my imac now.

btw - i am equally impressed that you have a camry and appalled you have a Taurus (unless it's a wagon)


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 19, 2002)

Very funny ed, ok u can have it.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 19, 2002)

OK, Koelling.  Private message me your mailing address and I'll put it out right away.  You can post it here too, but I'd be worried about privacy.  If you happen to catch me on AIM, that'd work too.

ERICBRIAN2002, you gotta give me a good enough reason as to why you'd use these to the betterment of Apple!  But Ed doesn't want one, so there is still 1 left!

Ed, LOL, that's funny.  About the cars; the Toyota is what I actually drive.  It's amazing, but we save $50 a year if the guy drives the crappy car (it's a 1987) and the woman drives the nice car (1997).  And no, it's not the wagon.    Why do you like the wagon verses the sedan?

If I had the money, I think I'd get the Subaru Impreza WRX STi, but the STi model is not in the states yet.


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

ooh, that is too bad about the years of the cars being what they are. if only they were the other way around. 

well, both show some some practicality at purchase time. They are 2 of the best when it comes to upholding resale value. and i wouldn't think an '87 Camry would be a crappy car unless you have just not maintained it. Toyota's last forever it seems like. ( i drive an '87 astro van and it has just started to have multiple problems within the last year and it is not nearly as well made of a car as the Camry).

Tauruses are just so 'vanilla'. They are really boring cars, both inside and out. there are millions of them and they just blend in on the highway. There is no joy in them. However the wagon is pretty stylish for what it is. When they first came out they really drew attention because they were so different from anything else.

Well, i hope you find the money for the Subaru soon. My GF has an outback legacy and i love it. The Impreza is nice too, just not much of a back seat. She went with the outback because of the extra space. 

surely somebody else must want that multi color cling.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 19, 2002)

Cool I will private message you then.

Just as a side note, I put my white iMac sticker on my TI-83 calculator and people ask me where to get the awesome Mac graphing calculator


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

I would love one... please sir pick me... i would post it next to the ones I already have positioned in our family minivan...

1. Ballpark Alliance Member for a new Busch Stadium in St. Louis for the St. Louis Cardinals
2. TiVo sticker thing they sent me
3. #24 Jeff Gordon Sticky
4. XBOX that i found IN MY BOX! I must have been lucky... none of my friends got one...

Please sir this would be a great addition to my already growing passion for Apple products...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 19, 2002)

don't know if it's still out there, but figured i'd give a shot:

in attendance at Villanova University, there are less macs than I have fingers. It's so bad that the Apple rep for our school actually gave up on us, and we no longer have one. The Univ tells us before we start school that if we have a mac we will need to purchase a new computer for network compatability. Of course, this isn't true, all i had to do was plug it in  The two mac users I personally know and I are trying to get a mac coalition going, and I'd love to be able to advertise the fact that when it comes to computers, i'm far more advanced than the 7500 other kids here.

well? well?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

is there anything on your school's website about NO MACS or anything that shows your school and it's all PEECEE areas?

i couldn't find anything... even in the students area!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 19, 2002)

not that i've seen, http://scsc.villanova.edu is the computer website, you might wanna check that, i'll do so as soon as i finish this post. I got a letter the summer before my freshman year telling me to leave my mac at home. My advisor when I was a bio major was a closet mac user, and thats how i found out about the Apple rep.... it's a sick, sick school. Also, the advisor tried to convince the school to at least TRY to support macs, but they refused. We get to support from the scsc, not like we need it, and we only get a single shelf in the software section at the campus shop, which has a few copies of office, and a copy of mac os 8.6 if i remember correctly.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Please sir this would be a great addition to my already growing passion for Apple products... *



Congratulations!!  You're the lucky 2nd place winner of our contest!  Of course you get the same prize as the 1st place.  Private message me your address and I'll send it out via regular 32¢ mail.

When's the last time you've seen the ¢ symbol?  Hah!

Sorry, I don't have any consolation prizes.    If you want, I can _draw_ you an Apple logo!  I can even color them in with some markers!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

unlearn...

HP, IBM, and Dell... 



> Don't toss the ThinkPad around, even in a book bag or padded case



WTF?! Laptops can take much more abuse than tossing around... ESPECIALLY IN A PADDED CASE! I know from experience... I forgot I had my laptop (a pathetic little Dell) in my backpack and THREW IT 15 FEET ONTO MY CONCRETE PATIO!!!! I freakin yelled "HOLY SH!T!" and ran over to see if it was okay... it was, thanks to the books I had inserted around it... although the keyboard is a TEENSY bit loose, i told my dad "I dunno what happened" so he's gonna send it back to dell for repair


----------



## j79 (Mar 24, 2002)

ooo, yeah, that sucks bling.. 

i remember once, i was getting out of my car, grabbed my case for my powerbook, and cradled it in one of my arms.. well, as i was standing there getting other stuff out, i could feel the case slipping, so i quickly go for the handle, BUT, it wasn't completely zipped up - my case has two zippers.. which i normally have meet up at the top. but this particular time, i had the two at the sides.. (i must have slid my powerbook in and forgot to close it or something.. okay okay.. i was driving home and was playing some games as i was sitting in boston traffic ^_^)

it all went slow motion.. the powerbook slowly slipping out.. the moment of impact, where the corner of my pb hit the concrete,, everything..
and i just stood there for a second thinking "Oh Poop!". i was too afraid to actually open it.. i envisioned a cracked LCD screen... i looked at it on the outside and noticed one of my little handles to pop out my battery was bent, but nothing major. then i opened the inside.. and NOTHING. man..


----------

